# Snow plow drivers and subcontractors!!!



## snopro616 (Nov 22, 2005)

Do you want to be respected and valued? Your Way Property Services, a well established, award winning full service landscape company, employs highly motivated individuals and offers a fun work environment. If you are dedicated and ready to work for an organization that cares about you, we have an opening for you this winter. We offer competitive pay, benefits and a 401K plan. 

Must have:
Experience in landscape industry
Valid drivers’ license
Clear background & drug screening
Self motivated & good interpersonal skills

Pay based on experience


----------

